

GCC 4.5.0 is out - init0
http://h3manth.com/content/gcc-450-released
Status report form From: Richard Guenther
======
scott_s
Probably the more important page to visit:
<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.5/changes.html>

~~~
johnswamps
Does anyone have a summary of the most important changes?

~~~
endgame
The following things look neat and/or interesting for me:

\- MPC library integration means that evaluation of complex constants at
compile time is more accurate. It also can evaluate calls to complex math
functions with constant arguments at compile time.

-Wenum-compare now works for C.

\- When the compiler prints template instantiations, it ignores arguments that
haven't changed from the default. I think the idea is to make things like
std::map<std::string, std::vector<std::string> > look less like vomit.

\- Plugin support has been released.

------
baq
LTO, finally.

[http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Optimize-
Options.html#inde...](http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Optimize-
Options.html#index-flto-801)

------
_fool
wow, headache medicine for CS lab proctors!

 _If a header named in a #include directive is not found, the compiler exits
immediately. This avoids a cascade of errors arising from declarations
expected to be found in that header being missing._

~~~
chbarts
It should have been that way from the beginning. This 'cascade of error
messages' style is pretty damn bad.

Also, the compiler _must_ quit on the first error: Continuing with the known-
bad state is not only asking for trouble, it's inviting it in and setting up
the guest room for it to stay a month.

We aren't on mainframes anymore. Getting an error message means you go back to
the editor _immediately_ , not in a week when your next time slot comes
around.

------
pixelbeat
Cool I asked for -Wlogical-op 9 years ago :)
<http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=4412>

------
AdamN
I would just like to thank the FSF & GNU team and everybody ever associated
with them - we owe them ALOT!!!!

~~~
queensnake
go thank them where they can see it at least

~~~
eru
Or give them some money.

